# Safe Mode question



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

Right after an oil change my 05 GTO's service engine soon light came on. On the way home it went into Safe Mode and the car died. After I got it started I took it home and looked it over. After I messed with the gas cap the SES light went off and was able to drive for a few weeks with no issues. Then a few days ago it went into safe mode/shut down, 3 different times on a very short trip. After I got it home I tightened the gas cap and the SES light went off but haven't driven it since. Can a faulty gas cap cause this problem or is it something else. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

a faulty gas cap can cause a CEL, but it shouldn't kill the motor while driving.


----------



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

Rukee said:


> a faulty gas cap can cause a CEL, but it shouldn't kill the motor while driving.


Thanks Rukee. So a faulty gas cap wouldn't send it into safe/low performance mode and kill the motor? Could it be from anything the service center did when they changed the oil. Didn't have any problems until that was done.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would think of that as being more of an essmissions issue then preformance. I would also hit up a local AutoZone or something to have the ECU read. Find out why it is in safe mode.

Safe mod also kicked in when Julie's ABS sensor failed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think safe mode has more to do with the accelerator pedal or throttle body(TPS) being faulty. I'll try to look it up to make sure.


Reduced Engine Power: The scan tool displays Active or Inactive. The scan tool displays Active when the control module receives a signal from the throttle actuator control (TAC) module that a TAC system fault is occurring. The scan tool displays inactive when the engine is operating normally.

TAC Forced Engine Shutdown: This parameter indicates the status of TAC control by the control module. The scan tool will display YES if the engine has been shut down due to a throttle control fault. The scan tool will display NO if the engine has not been shut down by a throttle control fault.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*More info*

Modes of Operation

*Normal Mode*
During the operation of the throttle actuator control (TAC) system, several modes or functions are considered normal. The following modes may be entered during normal operation:

• Minimum pedal value--At key-up, the engine control module (ECM) updates the learned minimum pedal value. 

• Minimum throttle position (TP) values--At key-up, the ECM updates the learned minimum TP value. In order to learn the minimum TP value, the throttle blade is moved to the closed position. 

• Ice break mode--If the throttle is not able to reach a predetermined minimum throttle position, the ice break mode is entered. During the ice break mode, the ECM commands the maximum pulse width several times to the throttle actuator motor in the closing direction. 

• Battery saver mode--After a predetermined time without engine RPM, the ECM commands the battery saver mode. During the battery saver mode, the TAC module removes the voltage from the motor control circuits, which removes the current draw used to maintain the idle position and allows the throttle to return to the spring loaded default position. 

*Reduced Engine Power Mode*(*Hint, Hint Toyota!!!*)
When the ECM detects a condition with the TAC system, the ECM may enter a reduced engine power mode. Reduced engine power may cause one or more of the following conditions:

• Acceleration limiting--The ECM will continue to use the accelerator pedal for throttle control, however, the vehicle acceleration is limited. 

• Limited throttle mode--The ECM will continue to use the accelerator pedal for throttle control, however, the maximum throttle opening is limited. 

• Throttle default mode--The ECM will turn OFF the throttle actuator motor and the throttle will return to the spring loaded default position. 

• Forced idle mode--The ECM will perform the following actions: 

- Limit engine speed to idle by positioning the throttle position, or by controlling the fuel and spark if the throttle is turned OFF. 

- Ignore the accelerator pedal input. 

• Engine shutdown mode--The ECM will disable fuel and de-energize the throttle actuator.


----------



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

My GTO beeps 3 or 4 times then shuts completely down with a message of Safe Mode/Low Performance Mode. I wait a couple of minutes and it restarts but the SES light is on. A few blocks or miles later it does it all over again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Go get the computer scanned for codes at autozone or somethin.


----------



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

Just had the GTO scanned and it came back as a faulty ECM..almost $600 including the scan. Does thsi make sense?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What was the code?


----------



## Jeremy_goat_happy (Jun 18, 2009)

FD Prez said:


> My GTO beeps 3 or 4 times then shuts completely down with a message of Safe Mode/Low Performance Mode. I wait a couple of minutes and it restarts but the SES light is on. A few blocks or miles later it does it all over again.


Hi,

My 06 GTO did the same. Now it is not starting any more. Not even cranking.
So I ordered a Predator to read the DTC. it's P0601 !!! (ROM checksum error) 
It can be raise by ECU or TCM in my case it's the ECU because it's an M6 

It looks like my ECU is amnesic ! 

I'm checking up all electrical connections and checking all voltages as well. Charging the battery won't hurt also.

If all of the above is ok, I'll try to access the ECU, BCM, PIM, etc... just to make sure all modules are online. (and it looks like!)

If all the above are ok I'll try to reflash it.

If anyone had the same pb please share it with me.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## threeg (Jul 8, 2010)

*Safe Mode 0601 Code*

New guy here.

I have a 06 GTO A4 and love the car, having same problems as listed in this thread. I have the Safe Mode every morning for at least three times before it will actually run for a longer period of time. I had Autozone scan the ECM and the code I have is P0601. 

I tried a new key transponder and replaced the battery. Did anybody have any success with this problem, and what actually fixed it?

Three G


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

threeg said:


> New guy here.
> 
> I have a 06 GTO A4 and love the car, having same problems as listed in this thread. I have the Safe Mode every morning for at least three times before it will actually run for a longer period of time. I had Autozone scan the ECM and the code I have is P0601.
> 
> ...


P0601 is Control Module Read Only Memory (ROM) error You might want to check the sticky on wires rubbing thru behind the glove box.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

threeg said:


> New guy here.
> 
> I have a 06 GTO A4 and love the car, having same problems as listed in this thread. I have the Safe Mode every morning for at least three times before it will actually run for a longer period of time. I had Autozone scan the ECM and the code I have is P0601.
> 
> ...


You have a problem with your ECM. Have the dealer reset and clear the code. They will attempt to reprogram the ECM. If the problem reappear then they may have to replace the ECM.

My wife had the same code on her G8 they had to replace the ECM.


----------



## threeg (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I guess its off the dealer to see what the damage will be.

ThreeG


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Had the exact same issue and the ecm was bad eventually it would just idle like crap and read reduced performance. The computer would no longer control the throttle body. To save some money i got a computer from an 06 imapala ss and took it to gm to have it reflashed cost me bout $150 all together instead of 900. Try car-part.com for a used computer if you like to save money.


----------



## threeg (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks taylor,

I did use the car-part.com site and actually found a 06 GTO ECU for $80 bucks w/exchange.

I'm going to swap it out tomorrow, but not sure about flashing it. Since it came out of a GTO do I still need to have it flashed? 

thanks


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

threeg said:


> thanks taylor,
> 
> I did use the car-part.com site and actually found a 06 GTO ECU for $80 bucks w/exchange.
> 
> ...


Yes i would take it to the dealer and have them change and reflash it, the computer needs a code to communicate with the body control module if the codes dont match the car will not even crank. Good luck hope its the cure the dealership needs proof of ownership on the car aswell to get the keycode.


----------

